# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Plagiomnium affine

## Mars

I found some interesting looking moss by the pond, with big bright green leaves growing emersed in soil...
I grow it emersed for a month and it's growing very well... now I identified it finally, it's Plagiomnium affine.

It looks like this:



It's really beautiful... *Can it be grown submered????*

----------


## G.rosea

Many people have tried, not succesfully.

----------


## zobek

For example me  :Wink:  

Actually, it is trying to grow under water, but it doesn't look nice...



And than after one, maybe two months it's dying.

----------


## G.rosea

There may be some differences between different populations, but I don't think it's easy to grow it submerged.

----------


## WiNd08

are the red parts in the first picture part of the leaf?? :Embarassed:

----------


## louis_last

can Plagiomnium Trichomane be grown submerged? I have ordered some from aquatic magic and will be disappointed if this vendor turns out to be dishonest.

----------


## Eyal

The Plagiomnium Trichomane and the affine can not grow submerged

----------


## louis_last

It's an outrage that aquatic magic feel they can sell these species as "slow growing but able to withstand a wide range of water conditions" if they truly cannot grow aquatically.

----------


## ahadina

Yea I ordered quite a few of these from Aquaticmagic as well. All melt off eventually.

Too bad it was too long ago or I would have dispute my purchase through paypal.

----------

